# Vacuum seal bloody stuff?



## inkjunkie (Jan 26, 2015)

Made a Tri Tip a short while back.  Vacuum sealed the leftovers.  Struggled with the machine, a Vacmaster Pro350 attempting to suck the blood out of the packages. I used the pulse feature on the machine but wondering if something else could be done...


----------



## timberjet (Jan 26, 2015)

Par freeze on cookie sheet in your freezer first then vac seal. Been there done that.


----------



## voodoochile (Jan 26, 2015)

fold a napkin or paper towel and place it across the bag before you vac seal


----------



## bbquy (Jan 26, 2015)

On occasion I put the meet in freezer for while before vacu-sealing it but most times I use paper towel folded up and put across the bag just as voodochile does.


----------



## barnesski1 (Jan 26, 2015)

bbquy said:


> On occasion I put the meet in freezer for while before vacu-sealing it but most times I use paper towel folded up and put across the bag just as voodochile does.


Great info!


----------



## barnesski1 (Jan 26, 2015)

voodoochile said:


> fold a napkin or paper towel and place it across the bag before you vac seal


Thank you!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 26, 2015)

timberjet said:


> Par freeze on cookie sheet in your freezer first then vac seal. Been there done that.



This is actually the best method to use when vac packing any thing that may have liquid I it especially fish. Other items that benefit from a par freeze include anything that is soft and may squish down. Hamburgers, bread, sausages, tomatoes, soup, twice baked taters, etc. Yes all things we vac pack and freeze. Easy to reheat right in the pouch either in boiling water or the microwave if you own one.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 27, 2015)

As said above paper towel of partial freeze. I upgraded to a chamber VacMaster and I can do water  or powder. The upfront price is a little high but it will pay for it's self for the price of bags.













vacmaster vp12.jpg



__ themule69
__ Dec 25, 2013


















vacmaster vp112 2.jpg



__ themule69
__ Dec 25, 2013






Happy smoken.

David


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 27, 2015)

Just wondering about the paper towel trick...what happens when a frozen vacuum sealed bag is reheated with it in there? Doesn't it get kinda funky being that it absorbed the juices prior to freezing?


----------



## timberjet (Jan 27, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> Just wondering about the paper towel trick...what happens when a frozen vacuum sealed bag is reheated with it in there? Doesn't it get kinda funky being that it absorbed the juices prior to freezing?


yes, that's why I don't use that method anymore.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 27, 2015)

timberjet said:


> yes, that's why I don't use that method anymore.


Exactly! We had a relative who used to use this method with fish years age. Was never very appetizing seeing the fish thawing in the bags with a goopy towel in the bag!


----------



## voodoochile (Jan 27, 2015)

I dont cook in the bag . Its pretty simple ...... thaw .... remove paper towel ...... cook ..... eat ...

PS ....... please dont eat the yellow snow either


----------



## timberjet (Jan 27, 2015)

voodoochile said:


> I dont cook in the bag . Its pretty simple ...... thaw .... remove paper towel ...... cook ..... eat ...
> 
> PS ....... please dont eat the yellow snow either


It turns out better poached in the bag. Trust me. Just exactly like you did it that day. Amazing.


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 27, 2015)

voodoochile said:


> I dont cook in the bag . Its pretty simple ...... thaw .... remove paper towel ...... cook ..... eat ...
> 
> 
> 
> PS ....... *please dont eat the yellow snow either*



My sides hurt form laughing....:yahoo:


----------



## themule69 (Jan 27, 2015)

Reheating in the bag is as good as the day it was cooked.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## bbquy (Jan 28, 2015)

I haven't cooked in the bag yet but if I do I'll be sure not to use paper towel. I don't think it would taste as good as the BBQ!!


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 28, 2015)

Just sealed up tonights leftovers,  left them in the freezer for 25 minutes prior to bagging.  Needed another 10 minutes or so....


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 28, 2015)

bbquy said:


> I haven't cooked in the bag yet but if I do I'll be sure not to use paper towel. I don't think it would taste as good as the BBQ!!:banana_smiley:



Most of my cooking in the bag is reheating what you've already smoked. It's one of the best ways to reheat stuff like pulled pork, chicken, brisket. Drop the bag in simmering water and in a few minutes you're done. You can do the microwave to but be careful the bags can explode... Don't ask how I know that and don't tell my wife!


----------



## bbquy (Jan 28, 2015)

Dirtsailor2003, Thanks for the info. No questions asked, I promise!! LOL!! :)


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 28, 2015)

bbquy said:


> Dirtsailor2003, Thanks for the info. No questions asked, I promise!! LOL!! :)


I do have a question.....got any pics of the explosion?


----------



## bbquy (Jan 28, 2015)

I wouldn't mind seeing it myself! However I promised no questions.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 28, 2015)

bbquy said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing it myself! However I promised no questions.



Honestly not as impressive as having a blow out while injecting Scarbelly wings!


----------

